

Oracle replies to the ASF  - emarcotte
http://www.jroller.com/scolebourne/entry/oracle_replies_to_the_asf

======
jaaron
And Apache has responded (tersely) back:

[https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/statement_by_the_a...](https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/statement_by_the_asf_board2)

